
Show HN: Cyptic Tutor – an app to teach cryptic crosswords - jmbrook
https://www.cryptictutor.com/
======
jmbrook
Just released a new app to teach people how to solve cryptic crosswords -
initial version is on iOS but the Android version is coming soon.

